# VIC: Cleeland Bight / Cape Woolamai 21 & 22 Feb 2010



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

G'day Mike

Thanks for the informative post and the great pics. It would have been interesting to know the identity of the one that got away. Incidentally, many of the yakkers up here shy away from rudders for the very reason you detailed.

The Penn you sold me continues to get exercised...


----------



## bomberjames (Dec 5, 2007)

Great report mate.
You always wonder what fish it was that got away .Those thumpers can haunt you for a long time.
Should be trying for the whiting there in good numbers in that region.
Cheers


----------



## 2rsea (Jan 17, 2010)

top report there, mingle. Wouldn't be at all surprised if that was a kingy btw, I have caught one there and that whole stretch out to the cape from red point has got kingfish stamped all over it I reckon. Always wanted to give it a real good look but as you would know the sea can be a bit unfriendly along there.


----------



## snoop75 (Oct 28, 2009)

Great report and cool to hear you were able to keep your yak.

Also great to see those cheap as chips Berkley Frenzy lures catching fish. I just bought a few at Big-W the other day. It'll probably be a while before I get to try them but at 4 bucks a pop you can't go wrong after reading reports like this.

Cheers!


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Good to see you have got ink on the Revo Mike. I always enjoy trips out of Cleeland Bight. The paddle past the last marker always add interest to the trip.

Cheers
Grant


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

Great report Mike. I'm glad you got to use the Revo.

I'd be very interested to know what that fish was that took the run.... very likely could have been a Kingy.


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

mingle said:


> @sunshiner, Glad to hear the reel is earning its keep! What's your best fish on it? ... Cheers, Mike.


Spanish mackerel; 1.49m; 17kg

http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=35592


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

On yer Mike, great report and pics. Those draughtboard sharks are soooo bog ugly! Ate one once....only once. Eat like they look.

Bad luck about the big un, next time.

Some spooky country there alrighty and definitely not for the feint hearted. Those standing waves can be fuggin lethal.


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks for taking the time for a top report Mike. Have made a couple of sneaky trips to your patch myself over the last few weeks and had a ball.  A mate had a night fish by the second green marker last week and bagged a 4kg Salmon after a real battle. I think you may have been done by one of his mates.


----------



## 2rsea (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi mingle, sorry for late reply but have been tad busy of late. Kingfish was only a juvenile, maybe 35-40cm but shows that they are there. Can't remember exactly what I got him on but think it was a pilly intended for snapper. I also hooked & lost courtesy anchor rope another fish in the same area that was very active which may also have been a kingy. I have fished WP since I was a kid & never saw or heard of anyone catching one until the last few years, I think that they are even making a comeback here since traps have disappeared in NSW. Mate of mine was with another guy who got a thumper over the other side of WP but have been sworn to secrecy on the location!
Cheers.


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Love your reports.

That area was one of my regular haunts when I lived in Melbourne. I was down there again at xmas, but didnt bring the yak this time.


----------

